# Wonderful surprise at a yard sale



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Could not believe what I found at a yard sale last weekend. 
Jacquard dyes, yep. Still in shrink wrap even.
They were asking $5.00, I offered them
$4.00. And they took it.
Time to do some dyeing.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice find ! ????


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Wonderful bargain! Lucky you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You scored! Have fun.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

WOW! Nice!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How cool is that!!!! That is expensive package to. Just think $4. Enjoy have fun!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Even at $5 that would have been a steal!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Great find! Your cat looks nervous.


----------



## Granny KK (Feb 21, 2016)

Dont you just love finding bargains at yard sales? And I see your Helper is just as excited and ready to get started!! Enjoy. Karen in North Central Texas


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Great find! Enjoy,


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

watchglass said:


> Could not believe what I found at a yard sale last weekend.
> Jacquard dyes, yep. Still in shrink wrap even.
> They were asking $5.00, I offered them
> $4.00. And they took it.
> Time to do some dyeing.


Lucky you! Jacquard dyes are so nice. Good that your cat is protecting them. ????


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Great find.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

That is a great find.... well done, and enjoy your colors!????


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Have fun, can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to see how your dyeing comes out...


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Great find


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Great find.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice find...lucky you!


----------

